# Good Heaters?



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Right now I have three flimsy Elite Radiant heaters that can't keep a temperature no matter what I do. Someone recommended Eheim Jagar brand but I can't seem to get the right temp either. Like when I set it to 76F I'd get a green area of 76, 78, and 80F. When I set it to 74F it'd got to 76F so right now I set it to 72F and it stayed at 74F, finally! I'm looking for a good, reliable, and PRECISE heater that would stay at 76F when I tell it to! So any suggestions? And thanks in advance


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i got the fluval digital one recently on the 37g and liked it so much i went back and got one for my 10g fry tank too
theyre a bit pricey but they have a 5 year warranty whereas the rest are 3 year and a digital readout of the tank's temp that goes bright blue if its on the cold side or red if its warm so on a summer day for example youl see red and know to change the water out for some nice cold stuff.
they also have a plastic guard to protect against breaking the glass, u can set it to within .5 of a degree celsius. it usually stays within 1 degree of where you set it.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i personally use a stealth heater...

Stealth Pro Aquarium Heater - 100 Watt

dunno about other heaters, but this one seem like it has a lot of good functions and safety features...the link is just an example of what i am talking about


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I love stealth heaters, and if you have a black backround they blend right in.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally luv the Rena Smart Heaters!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

IME any hobby-level heater is a danger to get stuck on and fry your tank no matter how fancy. It's simply a factor economics: your average hobbyist won't pay for the cost of a very high quality thermostatic control system. Over time, water eventually works itself through the seal and messes up the thermostat.

You can minimize the chances of this happening by keeping the thermostat portion out of the water.

If you've put a lot of money into your tank and livestock it may be worth your while to purchase an industrial-grade external thermostat controller like a Ranco (or one of its various re-badge jobs like by Jehmco: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/heater-controller-question-1971/ ).

Other companies like Jalli and Aqua Medic make their own external heater controllers as well, but they don't have the rock solid reputation of the Rancos.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the hydor inline heater i have on my 50G, works great and don't see it!


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there no heater that can stay exactly the temp you set it to? Eheim has a .5 accuracy but I'm getting a 1C instead  And has anyone tried Marineland Visi - Therm heaters? I heard they are supposed to be really good as well.


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

The only time I've managed to get a .5 degree range or better was with the all-green ebo-jager (pre-eheim days).

I use a Eheim Ebo Jager now and its a 1-1.5 degree fluctuation at any given time. I use a Lifegard Time and Temp thermometer and its pretty accurate.

Guess they just don't make em like they use to


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh yeah and it's the 10Gal Cherry tank and it's in the basement. A little flux is fine with cherries, but I can't have that with my Crystal Reds (soon to be moved to the basement as well) since the basement is unfurnished AND unheated...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have Rena smart heaters and tghey work great


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm using a marineland stealth pro for my 10 gallon. Temperature is a but off compared to my thermometer, but it keeps it at 24/25 degrees even though I set it at 80F. No qualms with it though. Did all my research on this. Went with this instead of the normal stealth.

Check out JL.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For you guys who are saying your heaters are off, are you using medical grade thermometers? How do you know it's not your thermometer, but your heater? Just curious. I run one tank with a Ranco controller and two with just the heaters (one Rena, one Visitherm glass) and I can see that the Ranco holds the temp better, but it's not the same temp as my $1 thermometer. But then I trust my $75 controller much more than my $1 thermometer.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I personally don't matter if its off a bit. My $1 thermometer says its within the green range, I'm happy and so are my community fish.

However, 2xwheelsx, I never thought it would be the thermo. 

*scratches head* catching something new each day. 

All the thermostats mentioned are of good quality.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's my take:
It's not so much the brand of heater that is the issue. There are many variables that affect the temperature difference between the actual water temp. and the temp setting on the heater. Do you have the right heater and wattage size for your tank? ambient and surounding temperature, water flow inside the tank. Actual tank conditions vary from a lab setting so I won't be too concerned if there is a difference between what the heater setting says and the thermometer reading. I know the Ebo Jager have a pin that you pull out to calibrate the heater. It's sort of like re-arranging the dial setting to the actual water temp.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you also taking into account any other sources of ambient temperatures helping to heat the water such as your canopy lights? I know my 58 gallon which is in the basement was 24.5 - 25 just after a water change... the following day it had gotten to 27.5 - 28 with the lights on and my heaters are not plugged in at all right now. My CRS Fluval Edge tank also fluctuates from lighting between 24 and 26 with the lights on during the day with no heater.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*Visa Therm ruled, ten years ago!*



AvianAquatics said:


> Is there no heater that can stay exactly the temp you set it to? Eheim has a .5 accuracy but I'm getting a 1C instead  And has anyone tried Marineland Visi - Therm heaters? I heard they are supposed to be really good as well.


I've found my multiple older style Visa-Therms fine, but they're glass, they do fatigue break eventually, and depending on how much $$$ I have in my wallet or in my livestock, I know I'm going to be going to the thermally protected, digital style real soon.

Marine tanks, Monster tanks, or tanks with small children around; what's that worth insurance wise?


----------

